# Skybean's New York City



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Probably no one noticed that I was missing from the forum for a few days :lol:, but I visited New York City very briefly this past weekend. 
It was a nice chance to catch up on new developments since I last visited the city in 2004. 
It's nice that the city is half a day's drive away from Toronto, making it easily accessible. I hope to visit the city again once I have another extended vacation. 

As expected, there were many developments. Admittedly I don't follow new developments in NYC too closely, so I'm not sure about a couple of the towers
under construction in the pictures.


If you're interested, my camera is a Canon S3 IS with 12x optical zoom.










The observatory on the top of the GE Building provides one of the greatest urban vantage points in the world. Right up there with St. Paul's Cathedral in London and 
The Peak in Hong Kong. This is one of those attractions which is worth the price of admission.

Unfortunately it was quite smoggy during my visit and visibility was not ideal. However, the view was still great. :cheers:










I wonder why the observation deck has telescopes behind the layers of glass, while the top most deck is free of glass yet has no telescope viewers. 
The best views are definitely from the highest glass-free deck, no obstructions whatsoever. 


















^^View of Central Park, you can already see how poor the visibility was.



































































































*
Panoramas*

Midtown and Central Park










Midtown and Lower Manhattan









More to come...:banana:


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Great job skybean I can't wait for the rest.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Incredible pics. Great job, and I'm looking forward for more!


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Stunning (^o^)

thx for sharing, you're a great photo hunter.
look forward to seeing more


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Kaitak747 said:


> you're a great photo hunter.


Thanks. I enjoy hunting for photos, and you know that when I have free time, I love taking photos as well.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing shots skybean


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

Skybean said:


> Probably no one noticed that I was missing from the forum for a few days :lol:, but I visited New York City very briefly this past weekend.


I did notice that:lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Looking good!


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Wonderful shots. Nice introduction.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice pics skybeankay:
i especially liked second pic
:cheers:


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

bravo!


----------



## wwwdbwww (May 6, 2005)

Thanks, skybean.
Newyork is like a 45-year-old man, a bit old but still sexy.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Part 2!




























Somehow the spires work when you have a few buildings with huge ones.









Nice shape for the New York Times tower. It looks quite handsome. Yet with the colour.... it kind of blends in :lol:

Goldman Sachs. Nice cladding





















































^^What are these twin towers?























































Phantom


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ig you think the visibility was poor when you went checkout when i went. iT was very foggy and eventually it rained, but after we left.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow great pics! I love NY


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

nice pics dude!!


----------



## who'surdaddy (Sep 16, 2008)

Great Pics Skybean, I always like your pictures, keep posting and Ill keep coming.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

As usual the awesome pics taken by you - pls edit the last panoramas pics and repost it which shows red x right now and look forward to enjoying the part II of big apple !


----------

